# Lyfe Tyme Pit?



## Slimshady

My wife and I recently had our first child after 14yrs. of marriage and are planning on staying around the house a little more than previous summers. Chances are will be around the pool and cooking. I already have a trailer pit thats too big for backyard or driveway and overkill for home cooking. Thought about building a pit with a 24"x4' pipe I already have but will probably spend another $300 in additional metal. Building a pit isn't a problem but time is. HEB has a couple 20" Lyfe Time's on sale for $630 (reg $800). Looks to be a decent built pit with enough room for two briskets and a few sides. Anyone have any experience with this pit? Looks almost identical to the original Oklahoma Joe's.

http://www.lyfetyme.com/pits.html#


----------



## kempker1409

Never cooked on a Lyfe Tyme so i cant comment on that one but i do have a gator pit and am really happy with it. Upgrade it to 24" pipe, and you'll be set. Check'em out They have a budget line also. Still same quality, but not as many bells and whistles.

Brian


----------



## Trout Wrangler

I have had one for 15 years and it's still hasn't rusted out. the warming plate on top of the fire box is starting to rust out but the fire box is still solid. I wouldn't think twice about getting another one.


----------



## Night-Fisherman

I have one as well and love it!! I bought several cheap pits from lowes before buying this pit and it was money well spent!!


-NF


----------



## fish and grin

my lyfe tyme pit is 9 yrs old, love it, with no problems yet


----------



## Slimshady

Thanks for the feedback. Like I said, looks like a good deal for the single lid 20"x40" smoker $630. Only thing I'm worried about is the location of the smoke stack. Seems too high for proper heat flow.

http://www.lyfetyme.com/pits/sf.html


----------



## Brew

Buddy of mine has one of the single lid with the vertical smoke box Great pit, holds heat really well and it's gotta be 16-18 years old. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one.

The stack does look a little high but you can use a piece of aluminum semi rigid duct to drop it down to the level of the grate. The duct is available @ Lowes & HD in 3", 4" & 6" diameter for about $10.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_184176-59558-MFX38XZW_0_?productId=3141363&Ntt=flex%20duct&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntk=i_products$No=15$Ntt=flex%20duct


----------



## Trout Wrangler

That's the one i have and have. I'm no expert, but tbe heat stack being that high has never cause any noticeable problems for me.


----------



## Slimshady

Brew said:


> Buddy of mine has one of the single lid with the vertical smoke box Great pit, holds heat really well and it's gotta be 16-18 years old. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one.
> 
> The stack does look a little high but you can use a piece of aluminum semi rigid duct to drop it down to the level of the grate. The duct is available @ Lowes & HD in 3", 4" & 6" diameter for about $10.
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_184176-59558-MFX38XZW_0_?productId=3141363&Ntt=flex%20duct&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntk=i_products$No=15$Ntt=flex%20duct


Never thought about stuffing a piece of a/c duct in the stack. Good idea. Probably will pick one up before the sale ends. Thanks again!


----------



## Mr. Fish

What HEB are they at? Mine only has the 16".


----------



## Portside

Slimshady,
I have the double lid with the vertical stack. I really want something bigger and don't use mine much anymore. It's about 5 years old. I'll sell it to you for $400 and meet you halfway if you want.


----------



## Slimshady

Mr. Fish said:


> What HEB are they at? Mine only has the 16".


My mistake. It is a 16" but was able to get it for $550. It'll do what I need.

Portside,

Thats a great offer. My BIL might want your pit. I PM you if still interested.


----------



## Portside

16" Lyfe Tyme. It ain't pretty obviously, but it cooks great and is overall good shape.


----------



## My Three Sons

I got the 20" double lid smoker in 2001 and never looked back.


----------



## Night-Fisherman

Trout Wrangler said:


> That's the one i have and have. I'm no expert, but tbe heat stack being that high has never cause any noticeable problems for me.


X2 Never had any problems!


----------



## hotfoot

Mine is the 20in. x 40in.pit with a 20in. fire box. After 22 years I replaced the bottom of the fire box this year. Still cooking!!!!!!!


----------



## CamoWhaler

Portside, PM sent


----------

